

Libre.fm: Alternative to last.fm Scrobbling Feature - jsonscripter
http://libre.fm/

======
jsonscripter
I would just like to note that Libre.fm seems to be API-compatible with
last.fm. It seems changing your DNS or hosts file allows last.fm plug ins to
work correctly with this site.

